# New Ones For The Collection



## webestang64 (Sep 8, 2015)

Bought all this from my sister's-friend's-father. $35 total. (The son got the Hassy)

Voigtlander Perkeo 1 6x6, I shot a roll through it and was perfect.




Kodak Brownie 127




And yet another (I have 22 in the collection,well....23) B&H 8mm camera, this one Model 172




GE Type PR-1 Meter




Assorted lot of paper, all from the mid-70's. And a couple of gray cards.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

Ohhhhhh! I have several of those Hasselblad booklets as seen in your last photo, including aerial, close-up, and wildlife. The one they released on *Composing in Square Format* is especially Hasselblad-y! Those little booklets really were wonderful. Congratulations on some nifty ephemera and the hard goods too. Sure do love the look of the Voigtlander folder. I have a soft spot for cameras that top out at  (a stated) 1/200 second!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 13, 2015)

A few pis from the Voigt.....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like the VOigtlander's lens is still okay and not hazed up or anything awful. Damnit...now I want a medium format rollfilm folder!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 14, 2015)

Go for it.....I use 3 of them......


----------

